# Swoop 175 8.0 2014 auf 160mm Federweg umrüsten



## Fireball83 (30. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich habe mir vorgenommen, mein Swoop 175 8.0 von 2014 etwas leichter und damit tourentauglicher zu machen. Konkret heißt das: Umrüsten auf Einfach-Antrieb, leichtere Gabel und Dämpfer, leichtere Laufräder.

Da ich nicht mehr auf die fetten 180mm Federweg angewiesen bin, ist der Plan, eine Rock Shox Pike RCT 3 DPA 160mm in der 650b-Konfiguration zu verbauen, damit sich die Einbauhöhe von der bisherigen Gabel nicht zu sehr unterscheidet. 
Außerdem ist der Plan einen Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer mit 200x57 zu verbauen. 
Oder macht es Sinn, einen Dämpfer mit 216x63 zu verbauen, damit die Tretlagerhöhe nicht zu sehr sinkt?

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das überhaupt möglich ist, und ob damit das Tretlager noch genügend Höhe hat.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Februar 2017)

Das Swoop von 2014 hat anscheinend einen BB Drop von +9, also eigentlich einen BB Rise. Damit hast du schon etwas Spielraum, um das Tretlager abzusenken. Wobei ich nicht weiß, welche Version sie da zur Messung genommen haben, eine mit 170mm oder eine mit 180mm Gabel. Mit den Werten hat Radon das offensichtlich nicht so genau genommen, bei meinem Slide von 2014 ändern sich nämlich angeblich auch keine Reach- und Stack-Werte, wenn man von 150mm auf 160mm geht...

Wie auch immer, nehmen wir an es war eine Gabel mit 180mm, dann sind da 20mm weniger Einbauhöhe bei der Gabel immer noch ok, das bringt das Tretlager immer noch nicht tief. Und wenn die Werte, die ich hier habe, korrekt sind, dann ist die Einbaulänge (bzw. Axle to Crown) der 26" 160mm Pike sogar nur 14mm weniger als die der 180er Fox36 (542 vs. 556,4mm). Die 650b Variante entsprechend sogar nur 4mm. Und wenn du da dann auch noch ein 27,5" Vorderrad einbaust, dann bist du sogar höher als vorher. 

Für die Dämpfereinbaulänge hab ich leider keine Berechnungsgrundlage parat, zumindest für die Gabellänge ist der Rechner hier aber einigermaßen brauchbar: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (5. Februar 2017)

Dämpfereinbaulänge würde ich nicht verändern,da die Kinematik auf das bestehende Einbaumaß ausgelegt ist.
Du änderst mittels weniger Hub nicht zwingend den Federweg.
Recherchiere doch mal,welche 160er Float Radon im Swoop175 Expert mit dem 27.5 Vorderrad verbaut hatte. 
Das hat glaube ich recht gut funktioniert.


----------



## Fireball83 (5. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab jetzt den Masterplan: Scaled Sizing

Die 180mm Fox Gabel hat eine Einbaulänge von 565,3 mm. Die Rock Shox Pike 160mm 650b hat eine Einbaulänge von 552 mm. Der Radiusunterschied m. Reifen zwischen 26" und 27,5" beläuft sich auf 12,5 mm.

Das heißt, mit Scaled Sizing komme ich mit 564,5 mm so gut wie auf den alten Wert, oder liege ich da mit meiner Berechnung falsch?

Der 1 cm reisst es natürlich nicht raus, aber das Scaled Sizing finde ich sowieso eine interessante Lösung.


----------



## sp00n82 (5. Februar 2017)

Fireball83 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt den Masterplan: Scaled Sizing
> 
> Die 180mm Fox Gabel hat eine Einbaulänge von 565,3 mm. Die Rock Shox Pike 160mm 650b hat eine Einbaulänge von 552 mm. Der Radiusunterschied m. Reifen zwischen 26" und 27,5" beläuft sich auf 12,5 mm.
> 
> ...


Hm, die Axle to Crown Länge bei der 2014er Fox 36 ist tatsächlich 565,3mm, erst ab 2015 wurde sie 9mm kürzer. Von daher stimmt deine Rechnung.
Bei der Tretlagerhöhe würde ich mir allerdings keine Gedanken machen, du hast da genug Spielraum. Eher sogar im Gegenteil, wenn du das Teil tourentauglicher machen willst, dann wäre eine geringere Einbaulänge der Gabel sogar von Vorteil, weil dadurch der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel steiler wird (geht besser bergauf), der Reach zunimmt und der Stack etwas abnimmt (gestrecktere Sitzposition). Zumindest auf dem Papier, wie es sich mit dem Rahmen dann tatsächlich anfühlt, muss man halt testen. Er wurde ja nicht in der Hinsicht entwickelt, wobei 20mm Differenz nach unten jetzt auch nicht die Welt sind.

Mit der Pike DPA hättest du natürlich auch eine 30mm Absenkung vorne, die das gleiche (sogar mit 10mm mehr) bewirkt. Allerdings müsstest du dich dann für eine Sattel- und Lenkerneigung entscheiden - entweder passend für 160mm oder passend für 130mm. Das wird gerne übersehen, und manche Leute stört das wahrscheinlich auch nicht, aber ich kriege zumindest Popoweh, wenn die Einstellung nicht stimmt, und da können auch noch ganz andere Sachen auftreten (einschlafende Hände, Rückenschmerzen, Knieschmerzen, etc). Meiner Meinung nach ist die Absenkung nur wirklich brauchbar für sehr steile Anstiege, und nicht um z.B. mal ne längere Tour zu drehen.
Es sei denn natürlich, du nimmst die 160mm tatsächlich nur zum bergab fahren, dann kannst du die Einstellung ja auf 130mm anpassen. Oder es stört dich halt nicht.


----------



## Fireball83 (6. Februar 2017)

Die Pike DPA ist natürlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Bisher habe ich die Absenkung der Fox 36 gerne mal genutzt, wenn es steiler wurde, von daher werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder zu einer Absenkbaren greifen. Das Bike soll nämlich allroundtauglich sein. Die Sitzposition ist dann natürlich nicht immer passend, aber bei kurzen steilen Anstiegen ging das bisher ganz gut.


----------



## tane (11. Februar 2017)

...schad ums geld...


----------



## Fireball83 (16. Juli 2017)




----------



## Fireball83 (16. Juli 2017)

Der Umbau ist fertig und die erste Tour gemacht


----------



## luftschaukel (10. August 2017)

Fireball83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 624698



Ist hier der Dämpfer falsch rum drin? [emoji848]


----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Ist hier der Dämpfer falsch rum drin? [emoji848]


Ist das nicht vollkommen egal, solange nirgendwo was anstößt?
Gut, Ölkammer nach oben wäre vielleicht etwas praktischer wegen der Schmierung, aber sonst würde mir kein Grund einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (11. August 2017)

Ich mein es ist nicht egal, hatte ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt. Weis nur die Begründung nimmer. 

Hast du jetzt die 650b Pike verbaut? 
Konntest du Unterschiede bemerken? 
Ich will auch eine Lyrik 26" mit 160mm verbauen, hab aber jetzt Angst, das damit sie Geo versaut wird. 
Hab das Swoop 175 in S. 
Das Bike soll für Junior aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Fireball83 (16. August 2017)

Der Dämpfer ist richtig montiert. Der gehört so. Sonst würde der Schriftzug auf dem Kopf stehen (siehe auch Bilder im Internet).

Die 650b Pike ist verbaut. Habe jetzt schon mehrere Touren mit dem Bike hinter mir und muss sagen es funktioniert einwandfrei. Ob man das größere Laufrad vorne merkt, ist schwer zu sagen. Ich würde sagen, dass die Laufruhe um Nuancen besser ist. An der Geo ist alles wie gehabt. Das Swoop Expert ist ja im Prinzip auch nix anderes. Man spürt auf jeden Fall die deutlich leichtere Gabel und die leichteren Laufräder.


----------



## luftschaukel (17. August 2017)

Und wenn nun die Decals verkehrt herum auf dem Dämpfer sind? 
Auf allen Fotos von Radon mit Luftdämpfer die ich gesehen habe, sind diese anders herum verbaut.


----------



## Fireball83 (22. August 2017)

Des passt scho so


----------

